# Selle Anatomica - Seat Pack Question



## swell6 (Jul 5, 2011)

I just bought a Selle Anatomica Saddle. 

Was on the website, and ran across this:

"SEAT PACKS

Seat packs weighing more than 2-3 pounds should be avoided, especially if they hang off the saddle frame. The weight of these packs create significant additional downward pressure/weight on the saddle and may cause the rails to bend. Call us if you have questions"

Anyone have any experience using a seat bag with an SA saddle? This really bums me out. I currently am using a pannier setup for commuting and short touring trips (1-2 night trips) but I was excited about switching up to bikepacking bags potentially. 2-3 pounds doesn't sound like a lot for a seat pack.


----------



## NZPeterG (Mar 31, 2008)

swell6 said:


> I just bought a Selle Anatomica Saddle.
> 
> Was on the website, and ran across this:
> 
> ...


Hi
Just covering their Ass!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## swell6 (Jul 5, 2011)

NZPeterG said:


> Hi
> Just covering their Ass!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Hmmm. Ok. Do most other saddle manufacterers do the same?


----------



## attaboy (Apr 4, 2008)

No, it is because Selle’s saddle rails are very long and that combined with the way their leather lays across the top, like a hammock, creates a lot of leverage on those rails. Their rails are known for bending even without added leverage of seat pack.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

The rails on my Titanico-X are straight; used it with a medium-sized seat bag stuffed to the hilt for many weeks of riding, including often using a supplementary strap around the rails. I wouldn't worry about it unless you plan to load up a Viscasha with water, run outside the rail range or something dopey like that. I'd think having your clamp right at the front rail limit would indicate need for a more offset post.


----------



## NZPeterG (Mar 31, 2008)

swell6 said:


> Hmmm. Ok. Do most other saddle manufacterers do the same?


That's because the good Saddles use higher quality tube Saddle rail's.
SA and Brooks use rod, so not as strong.
All the best.

And have fun out Bikepacking

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ACosta (Mar 6, 2016)

How's a saddle bag more leverage than you sitting on the saddle?


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

ACosta said:


> How's a saddle bag more leverage than you sitting on the saddle?


You don't ride a drop sitting down, do you? The pack stays attached even for the biggest hits. It will stress your rails more than just you on the seat, since it is an addition to you. It is likely more cantilevered than you as well. Whether that is enough to break the rails, idk.

I agree that it is a legal cover, but that doesn't negate physics. I personally am trying to design a bag for myself that transfers most of weight to the seatpost for this reason.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

fotooutdoors said:


> You don't ride a drop sitting down, do you? The pack stays attached even for the biggest hits. It will stress your rails more than just you on the seat, since it is an addition to you. It is likely more cantilevered than you as well. Whether that is enough to break the rails, idk.
> 
> I agree that it is a legal cover, but that doesn't negate physics. I personally am trying to design a bag for myself that transfers most of weight to the seatpost for this reason.


Stuff that's been on my mind as I figure out exactly how I want to rig up my Fargo, and recall breaking some light weight saddles but never anything a more basic design and steel.

We all use same series of WTB saddle in the family and I was thinking a heavier seat bag or one that can create more leverage so should have the chromo rail version and not the titanium or basic steel rail versions. I don't ever recall breaking a chromo rail saddle except for a tumbling crash trashing where the rail pulled out of the molded part at rear of saddle. I've had titanium break, and have seen cheaper steel break.

I would enjoy seeing the design you make.


----------



## ACosta (Mar 6, 2016)

So, you are saying that 5-10 pounds on drops is more levarage than a 200 pound rider sitting on it for hours?

The physics is actually pretty simple. Force = Mass X Accellaration.

Gravity is 9.8 m/s.

This way you can figure out how much of a drop you'd need for the 10 pound bag to have the same force as a 200 pound rider.


----------



## swell6 (Jul 5, 2011)

Anyone know the seatpost system here:









URL in case the picture doesn't work: https://www.curvecycling.com.au/blo...gie-disc-and-pack-list-for-trans-am-bike-race


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

swell6 said:


> Anyone know the seatpost system here:
> 
> View attachment 1163501
> 
> ...


From the description in your link:

Dry Bags - SeaToSummit 4L and 2L dry bags. The larger bag attached to seat post with a stretched Arundel Stainless Steel Bottle Cage and some velcro straps. The smaller was attached to the aerobars with velcro straps. Smaller bags could have been used, but extra room allowed for storage of additional supplies if needed


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

I have had several brooks saddles over the years and also have two Selle Anatomica saddles. Selle's have super long rails and there is quite a history of heavier riders bending the rails. One of my Selle's was given to me by my 250 pound friend that bent the crap out of it. I managed to straighten the rails so I could use it. He now runs a Brooks B-17 and has had no issues.
In my opinion the Brooks saddle is heads and shoulders above the Selle both for comfort and durability. Not quite convinced on the split saddle thing.


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

I use a Porcelain Rocket Mr Fusion with my Brooks B17 and have had no issues. As well on the weekend I rode with a friend who uses an Apidura saddle bag with his Selle Anatomica saddle and hasn't experienced any issues I am aware.

I am struggling to see how I could realistically load up my saddle bag so much that it would be an issue ... seems to defeat the point of bikepacking.

I am considering a new Audax ride and will likely go with an Selle Anatomica saddle. It will be used with the Mr Fusion on the longer unsupported rides.


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

@acosta, I'm not saying that it is more, I'm saying that it is additional force, and failure is a result of stress cyclimg, not static loading until failure. Also, It puts uneven loading on the front and rear of the saddle in a way that a rider sitting does not. Is this significant? I'm unsure, and you would need to make a series of assumptions (that I don't have the experience making, so I don't have a good gut instinct) to arrive at the answer to that question.


----------



## NZPeterG (Mar 31, 2008)

Working in a Bicycle Shop we see bent Saddle rail's once a month.
It's just part of life things bent.
I bent my front and rear Rim's and saddle rails after a small off after riding my new Pivot Les 29 only 4.8km's.
Life!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatbikefan (Oct 12, 2017)

*Seat pack on Selle Anatomica*



swell6 said:


> I just bought a Selle Anatomica Saddle.
> 
> Was on the website, and ran across this:
> 
> ...


I weigh about 205, I have a Selle Anatomica on both my Blackborow and Krampus. I have stuffed my Revelate Pica bag very full on both bikes and have had no issue. YMMV.


----------

